# A java possibility and this is a maybe, okay?



## sossego (Apr 4, 2013)

jamvm.sourceforge.net/ <--- That is the source for the temporary solution.

Okay, peoples, I was able to build this and not test so here goes.

Some time ago, I started to port java- along with others- and then things happened.

The above link will build on FreeBSD PowerPC 32bit and shoould also build on 64bit. 
What to do:
1. Enable tracing and debugging when running 
	
	



```
./configure
```
.
2. Use gmake to compile the source.

I am not a Java programmer; so, the remaining information is from Mr. Lougher himself in the tar file. You will need to import GNU ClassPath- Did I get it right?- for applications to work.


This is more of a Java5/6 or earlier implementation, alright?

I hope that this information will help out some.

I am working with sneakernet at the moment; so, please bear with me until things are better.
Thanks muchly.


----------

